# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द हिन्दी उपन्यास >  जुए की महफिल - सुरेन्द्र मोहन पाठक

## Poorangyan

एक छोटा उपन्यास या लंबी कहानी

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------2

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------3

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------4

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------5

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------6

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------7

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------8

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------9

----------


## Poorangyan

Manage Attachments is not opening. Hence, unable to post the next jpg.

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------10

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------11

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------12

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------13

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------14

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------15

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------16

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------17

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------18

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------19

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------20

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------21

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------22

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------23

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------24

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------25

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------26

----------


## Poorangyan

My antivirus programme is blocking the website as it is not secure. I had to disable the antivirus for 15 minutes which is risky.

----------


## superidiotonline

> My antivirus programme is blocking the website as it is not secure. I had to disable the antivirus for 15 minutes which is risky.


यहाँ पर डेबिट/क्रेडिट कार्ड का ट्राँजेक्शन थोड़े ही करना है आपको जो इतना घबड़ा रहे हैं। https:// secure का मतलब ये नहीं होता कि आपको virus नहीं आ सकता।

----------


## anita

> My antivirus programme is blocking the website as it is not secure. I had to disable the antivirus for 15 minutes which is risky.


कौन सी वेब साइट ?

----------


## superidiotonline

> कौन सी वेब साइट ?




हिंदी विचार मंच और कौन सी वेबसाइट। इनको पक्का वाला security certificate चाहिए जैसे पेमेण्ट करने जा रहे हों। इधर का माल उधर करने के लिए यही सर्टिफिकेट more than enough है।

----------


## pkpasi

> My antivirus programme is blocking the website as it is not secure. I had to disable the antivirus for 15 minutes which is risky.


Bhai apna antivirus change kar do
Quickheal bahut accha kaam karta hai

----------


## Poorangyan

------------

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------------------

----------


## Poorangyan

---------------------

----------


## Poorangyan

------------------

----------


## Poorangyan

--------------

----------


## Poorangyan

-------------

----------


## Poorangyan

----------------

----------


## Poorangyan

--------------

----------


## Poorangyan

-----------------

----------


## Poorangyan

---------------

----------


## Poorangyan

--------------------

----------


## Poorangyan

-------------

----------


## Poorangyan

--------------

----------


## Poorangyan

----------------

----------


## Poorangyan

------------------

----------


## Poorangyan

आज मेरे antivirus programme से कोई चेतावनी नहीं मिली। इसलिए मैंने अधूरी कहानी को पूरी करने का निश्चय किया। लेकिन यहाँ आ कर मुझे कुछ नई जानकारियाँ भी मिली हैं - मसलन यहाँ सिर्फ इधर का उधर किया जाता है जिसमे न समय लगता है और न मेहनत। जिन वेब साइट्स पर वित्तीय लेनदेन नहीं किया जाता उन पर viruses, malware, spyware, ransomware आदि का कोई खतरा नहीं होता। क्योंकि https साइट्स पर भी वाइरस हो सकते हैं, इसलिए antivirus programmes खरीदने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है (इसी तरह सीट बेल्ट लगाना बेकार है क्योंकि सीट बेल्ट लगाने पर भी मृत्यु हो सकती है।

यह सब जान कर मुझे अब और कहानियाँ/उपन्यास पोस्ट करने का कोई औचित्य नज़र नहीं आ रहा है।

----------


## superidiotonline

> आज मेरे antivirus programme से कोई चेतावनी नहीं मिली। इसलिए मैंने अधूरी कहानी को पूरी करने का निश्चय किया। लेकिन यहाँ आ कर मुझे कुछ नई जानकारियाँ भी मिली हैं - मसलन यहाँ सिर्फ इधर का उधर किया जाता है जिसमे न समय लगता है और न मेहनत। जिन वेब साइट्स पर वित्तीय लेनदेन नहीं किया जाता उन पर viruses, malware, spyware, ransomware आदि का कोई खतरा नहीं होता। क्योंकि https साइट्स पर भी वाइरस हो सकते हैं, इसलिए antivirus programmes खरीदने की कोई जरूरत नहीं है (इसी तरह सीट बेल्ट लगाना बेकार है क्योंकि सीट बेल्ट लगाने पर भी मृत्यु हो सकती है।
> 
> यह सब जान कर मुझे अब और कहानियाँ/उपन्यास पोस्ट करने का कोई औचित्य नज़र नहीं आ रहा है।


यह साईट भी https:// ही है। बस सर्टिफिकेट बड़ी कम्पनी का नहीं है.. और फिर बुद्धिमान लोग Antivirus नहीं इस्तेमाल करते। एंटीवायरस की सिक्योरिटी तोड़कर वायरस घुस जाता है। इसलिए एंटीवायरस का बाप 'डीप फ्रीज़' खरीदिए। वायरस घुसेगा, लेकिन कुछ बिगाड़ नहीं पाएगा। अगले सिस्टम रिबूट पर वायरस अपने आप स्वाहा हो जाएगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

डीप फ्रीज़ की बदौलत हम अपने सिस्टम पर वायरस से पिछले दस सालों से कबड्डी खेल रहे हैं।

----------


## Poorangyan

दुनिया मे बुद्धिमान लोग हैं ही कितने! निर्बुद्धि लोगों के कारण ही antivirus programmes का वैश्विक कारोबार चार बिलियन डॉलर प्रति वर्ष का हो गया है।

----------


## superidiotonline

शॉप क्लूज़ से क्यों खरीद रहे हैं। डायरेक्ट कम्पनी की वेबसाइट से खरीद लीजिए और डीप फ्रीज़ का आल्टरनेटिव तो भूल कर भी इस्तेमाल न करिएगा। सब बेकार हैं।

----------


## superidiotonline

> दुनिया मे बुद्धिमान लोग हैं ही कितने! निर्बुद्धि लोगों के कारण ही antivirus programmes का वैश्विक कारोबार चार बिलियन डॉलर प्रति वर्ष का हो गया है।


हैं क्यों नहीं बुद्धिमान? वो है न बुद्धिमान शहर में ढ़ाई लाख आशिक़ों वाली गर्लफ्रेंड। दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी 'टर्रर' है।

----------

